# Ideas for use of spare wood?



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I have four 2' squares of 3/4" oak veneer plywood leftover from a job. 

I wanted to build something cool using them. The problem is, I can't think of anything cool to build with these. Four pieces, 2' x 2'.

I was hoping someone could suggest something. I want to build something for kicks on my time off in the next week.

Thanks in advance for your ideas.

Peace.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

You must bid material really tight because I throw scrap like that away all the time.
Basicaly you got one $50 sheet of ply cut up. I would build a open tote tool box


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Naa it's not that I bid tight. I just wanted to make something with it. I also have some scrap 1x4 and 1x3 I think.

I just figured instead of throwing it out, and filling a landfill a tiny bit, I could make something cool.

I was thinking maybe a couple corner shelves for rear surround speakers... Maybe a box of some sort. I was just looking for some better ideas.

I like building stuff out of scrap. Over the last couple of weeks, I built three shelves in my garage with leftovers from a subfloor replacement. I used 3/4" plywood, some extra 2x4's, and 1 5/8" and 3" screws to build the 3 shelves in a little alcove in my garage.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

This is ridiculous.....I can't even believe what I am reading.......
You get time off??


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im on vacation right now. My wife figured my projects out for me...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I would build a nice little bench. Your wife can use it to reach the top cuboards or you can put misc. tools in it. It is also handy to sit on at lunch time. Had mine forever.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

If you find a way to utilize that scrap, swing by our place and take ours. I would be glad for you to take it.

Every job creates stuff like this and I fill a yard and a half dumpster every week with it. I wish there was a better thing to do with it.

My partner and I do a lot of camping. When I camp out of the truck I always bring a box of solid stock scrap for kindling. I figure every fire I build costs me at least $10. :laughing:

I have had people haul off my kindling to use for home projects saying "that is just way to nice to burn". It is what it is, a dilemma.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> My partner and I do a lot of camping. When I camp out of the truck I always bring a box of solid stock scrap for kindling. I figure every fire I build costs me at least $10. :laughing:
> 
> :


can beat that went camping a few weeks back we did not take any wood even through the bin was full, had to buy 4 bags @ $10 dam fire cost us $40.00


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

build a couple bins for tools or a tool tote which also acts as a short bench for when your trimming. i built one years ago and it had a drawer in it for carrying small parts or extra nails


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

just start nailin junk together...see where you end up:thumbup:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Thanx guys for some ideas.

I am thinking I will build a little treasure chest for it. It will be square, instead of rectangular. I can probably cut the edges on a 45 so I won't see end grain.

Then glue/fasten and run it through the table saw to cut the lid off. Throw some hinges on it, perhaps a little lock, and put it in our bedroom somewhere.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was going to suggest heat.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

If I could burn treated lumber and PVC, I'd never have to pay the gas bill again! LOL


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Beanfacekilla said:


> Thanx guys for some ideas.
> 
> I am thinking I will build a little treasure chest for it. It will be square, instead of rectangular. I can probably cut the edges on a 45 so I won't see end grain.
> 
> Then glue/fasten and run it through the table saw to cut the lid off. Throw some hinges on it, perhaps a little lock, and put it in our bedroom somewhere.


Well this won't work. I need six squares.

Perhaps 1' tall, 2' wide, 1' deep. 

Now I am talking to myself. Outstanding.

Peace.


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

Beanfacekilla said:


> Then glue/fasten and *run it through the table saw to cut the lid off*. Throw some hinges on it, perhaps a little lock, and put it in our bedroom somewhere.


You can run the inside faces thru the tablesaw 1/2 way thru the plywood.
Then after it's together move the fence over 1/8" and run the outside thru and it gives the top a lip.

This shows what I mean;

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2008/03/15/a-lipped-box-lid/


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Greg Di said:


> If I could burn treated lumber


Why not to get one of them old school stoves?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I had so 1/2 Russian birch scraps a while back. I made a nice little box for my router bits.

Recently someone snuck into my garage at night and stole the box of router bits. I'm guessing they must have thought it was a money box or something because they tossed all the router bits out on my neighbors lawn. Dumbass got away with the worthless box and ditched ~$500 in router bits...


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

wbr said:


> You can run the inside faces thru the tablesaw 1/2 way thru the plywood.
> Then after it's together move the fence over 1/8" and run the outside thru and it gives the top a lip.
> 
> This shows what I mean;
> ...


Thank you for this tidbit of info. That is a nice touch, and I will do it like that.

Thanks for the link explaining the method.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

WildWill said:


> I had so 1/2 Russian birch scraps a while back. I made a nice little box for my router bits.
> 
> Recently someone snuck into my garage at night and stole the box of router bits. I'm guessing they must have thought it was a money box or something because they tossed all the router bits out on my neighbors lawn. Dumbass got away with the worthless box and ditched ~$500 in router bits...


That is kinda funny. Were you able to retrieve all of the router bits?

Man those bits are expensive.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

If you want lots of Cedar shorts I've always got plenty.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Here is what I ended up building.

Not much planning. It is just over 24" tall. table top is about 22" square.

It is kinda sloppy. The cross grain cut is splintered a bit. I knew I should have used the 60 tooth blade instead. Oh well. 

I am still going to put a strip of 1x at the bottom. Also, some filler for the finish nails. I glued it, and secured with 18 guage finish nails.

I was going to try to use some filler on the spot where the cross cut splintered the grain. 

I am not much of a furniture builder. But, I am happy with it (considering it was built from scrap).


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

So, is this the soap box you're going to run for office with??


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got an end table here that I built 15 years ago with scraps off of a mohog porch. Memory's....

Nice table!

And, yep, I got the bits back from my neighbors lawn, they still have my little box somewhere. Most likely has some poor lady's stolen jewelry in there....


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

firewood, cost more to store than the lumber is worth


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a six month rule. Nothing smaller than half sheets of anything is saved..nothing shorter than 4 foot for dimensional stuff. If in six months it's still there...bye bye. On a side note we do build small custom crates for a company and that is where all our osb scrap goes. Nice small side work.


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't know if you have kids, or how old they are, but I use so much scrap on things for my daughter (4) 

small table
small bench
small stool
art table
drawing boards
picture hanger things (really no name for it)


Kids and kid size stuff are the greatest for scrap.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i would have built a 2' x 2' x 12" deep cabinet... never have enough organized storage!


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

world llc said:


> i would have built a 2' x 2' x 12" deep cabinet... never have enough organized storage!


I would have, and I wanted to build something different. However, my piece of crap table saw only rips about 12" wide. 

I was trying to make a little treasure chest. 11" tall, 23" wide, and 12" deep. When I went to start ripping plywood on a 45, I realized my table saw just wouldn't work.

So I ended up just building that table instead. I have absolutely no where to put it. No use for it. I don't even know what to do with it. Maybe I will stain it and take it to the salvation army or the goodwill.


----------

